# SKS Bike Marathon 2022 - 23.04.2022



## elhombre (21. März 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

dieses Jahr findet endlich wieder am 23.04 der SKS Bike Marathon in Sundern statt. 

Ich gehöre nicht zum Orga Team, finde aber dennoch das es sich lohnt hier teilzunehmen. Für mich war dieser Marathon der erste Einstieg ;-).
Zum Start in die Saison ist die Strecke perfekt.

Noch sind Plätze unter folgendem Link frei:








						SKS BikeMarathon 2022, 23.04.2022 : : my.race|result
					

SKS BikeMarathon 2022, 23.04.2022, Sundern-Hagen




					my.raceresult.com
				




Man sieht sich am Start.

Gruß


----------



## Thomas B. (21. März 2022)

Nach zwei Jahren Pause freue ich mich wieder darauf. Wie die Wälder dort jetzt wohl aussehen. Bei uns bzw. in Willingen ist leider furchtbar viel weg oder zerstört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saubaer8 (22. März 2022)

elhombre schrieb:


> Für mich war dieser Marathon der erste Einstieg ;-).
> Zum Start in die Saison ist die Strecke perfekt.



Dann werde ich dem mal folgen und mich auch einschreiben.
Wird dann auch mein Einstieg - erster Marathon.
Mal sehen wie es klappt beim Ersten Rennen


----------



## Yberion666 (25. März 2022)

Es sind keine Holländer am Start. Nie waren die Chancen für eine gute Platzierung auf der Langstrecke so hoch... ;-)


----------



## Saubaer8 (5. April 2022)

gibt es die Strecke irgendwo zum Download für den Garmin? Dass ich sehen kann wie viele km und hm noch vor einem liegen?


----------



## seasmaie (9. April 2022)

Saubaer8 schrieb:


> gibt es die Strecke irgendwo zum Download für den Garmin? Dass ich sehen kann wie viele km und hm noch vor einem liegen?


Hi, 
ich habe die Strecke aus dem Jahr 2018. Falls Du sie gebrauchen kannst, schreibe mir bitte eine PN.
VG


----------



## Saubaer8 (21. April 2022)

Hallo,
habe nochmal eine Frage. Weiß einer ob der Bustransfer Morgens, vom Ziel zum Start auch inklusive Fahrrad ist? oder muss man, wenn man am Ziel parken möchte wirklich die 10km radeln?


----------



## Yberion666 (21. April 2022)

Saubaer8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe nochmal eine Frage. Weiß einer ob der Bustransfer Morgens, vom Ziel zum Start auch inklusive Fahrrad ist? oder muss man, wenn man am Ziel parken möchte wirklich die 10km radeln?


Ich empfehle dir, am Ziel zu parken. Die Strecke von da bis zum Start geht eine Straße entlang. Kann man gut nutzen, um sich warm zu fahren.
Den Transfer habe ich noch nie benutzt.


----------



## -Robert- (22. April 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir, am Ziel zu parken. Die Strecke von da bis zum Start geht eine Straße entlang. Kann man gut nutzen, um sich warm zu fahren.
> Den Transfer habe ich noch nie benutzt.


Wie ist denn die Parkplatzsituation im Ziel? Lt. Veranstalter-Email soll/kann man ja nur am Ortsrand parken - gibt's da dann 50 Parkplätze oder ist das entspannt?


----------



## Yberion666 (22. April 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Parkplatzsituation im Ziel? Lt. Veranstalter-Email soll/kann man ja nur am Ortsrand parken - gibt's da dann 50 Parkplätze oder ist das entspannt?


Da ist ein Bereich mit Schotterplatz und einer Wiese. Das sind also schon etwas mehr als 50 Plätze.


----------



## -Robert- (22. April 2022)

Okay, dann versuchen wir es mal mit einem Parkplatz im Ziel.

Nächste Frage: Ich habe durch sehr späte/spontane Anmeldung das "Glück" im Block 5 zu stehen - sprich letzter Block. Starten alle Blöcke direkt hintereinander und gehen auf die neutralisierten ersten Kilometer? Da die "Zeitmessung startet wenn das Rennen durch das Führungsfahrzeug freigeben wird" wird das wohl bedeuten, dass man von hinten schlicht direkt 5 Minuten + 800 Starter "Rückstand" hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (22. April 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuchen wir es mal mit einem Parkplatz im Ziel.
> 
> Nächste Frage: Ich habe durch sehr späte/spontane Anmeldung das "Glück" im Block 5 zu stehen - sprich letzter Block. Starten alle Blöcke direkt hintereinander und gehen auf die neutralisierten ersten Kilometer? Da die "Zeitmessung startet wenn das Rennen durch das Führungsfahrzeug freigeben wird" wird das wohl bedeuten, dass man von hinten schlicht direkt 5 Minuten + 800 Starter "Rückstand" hat?


Leider ist das so. Die ersten km sind allerdings auf einer breiten Straße. Da kann man in der neutralisierten Phase schon ein bisschen weiter nach vorne kommen.


----------



## Sinan79 (23. April 2022)

Hi, ich war heute zum ersten mal dabei (55km) und fand es mega. Bis auf den Platten den ich hatte..


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (24. April 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Leider ist das so...


Das stimmt so nicht!
Mein Tacho hat 2:05 gezählt, die Zeitnahme 2:02
Es wir scheinbar die Zeit ab Überquerung der Startlinie gezählt.


----------



## Yberion666 (25. April 2022)

Haard_and_Heavy schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht!
> Mein Tacho hat 2:05 gezählt, die Zeitnahme 2:02
> Es wir scheinbar die Zeit ab Überquerung der Startlinie gezählt.


Sorry, ich war bei meiner Antwort eher bei dem Gedanken, dass vorne schon alle weg sind, wenn er über Start fährt. An die Zeit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Haard_and_Heavy (25. April 2022)

Moin,

alles gut. So wissen wir jetzt, dass (zumindest bei diesem Marathon) die Nettozeiten gezählt werden.
Alles andere macht auch bei Massenstarts keinen Sinn.
Bei anderen Marathons habe ich immer kurz angehalten um einen Riegel zu futtern und nachzutanken, daher war schlecht nachzuhalten welche Zeit gezählt wird.
Kumpels sind schon öfter beim Berlin-Marathon mitgaloppiert und sind dort teilweise erst nach einer knappen halben Stunde über Start gelaufen. 
Bei Sprintrennen über Zeit z.B. Stundenrennen läuft die Zeit allerdings für alle sofort.

War übrigens ein tolles Rennen. Allerdings waren es nicht 30 sondern knapp 33 km und die sicher geglaubte Zeit von unter 2h war bei Kilometer 31,85 dahin. 

Was mich wundert ist, dass es 618 Meldung für die 30 km gab, aber nur 306 Teilnehmer. Am Wetter kann es nicht gelegen haben und sooo viele können auch nicht mit Corona infiziert sein oder unter Quarantäne stehen. Vielleicht haben sich einige 2019 für 2020 gemeldet und haben das rennen nicht mehr auf dem Schirm gehabt ...

Danke an das Orgateam und und alle Ehrenamtlichen!!!


----------



## Yberion666 (25. April 2022)

Haard_and_Heavy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> alles gut. So wissen wir jetzt, dass (zumindest bei diesem Marathon) die Nettozeiten gezählt werden.
> Alles andere macht auch bei Massenstarts keinen Sinn.
> ...


Meine Freundin war für die Kurze gemeldet und hatte keine Lust zu fahren. Fehlen noch 311 weitere Einzelschicksale 😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rokl58 (25. April 2022)

Yberion666 schrieb:


> Es sind keine Holländer am Start. Nie waren die Chancen für eine gute Platzierung auf der Langstrecke so hoch... ;-)


Tja, doch hat mal wieder ein Hollaender gewonnen.


----------



## ghostmuc (25. April 2022)

Ich kenn es eigentlich von allen Marathons so, beim Profiblock ganz vorne zählt die Zeit ab Startschuss, die "Amateurblöcke" dahinter Nettozeit, dh jeder Fahrer sobald der Chip die Start / Ziellinie überquert


----------



## elhombre (26. April 2022)

Das einige Starter auf der Liste gefehlt haben hat mich auch gewundert. Wir sind von ganz hinten gestatten und das waren definitiv mehr als die 3XX. 
Gefühlt haben aber auch mehrere Leute schon früh hingeschmissen, ich hatte einige vor mir die die Anstiege wohl etwas unterschätzt haben.


----------



## FirstGeneration (27. April 2022)

Am Ende ist die Zeit doch völlig egal (weil je nach Witterung, Tagesform etc. jedes Mal anders) , es geht m.E. allein um die Platzierung im Gesamt oder AK.
Ich hatte für den "langen Kanten" gemeldet aber leider einen Covid-Fall in der Familie (selbst neg.), so daß ich aus den bekannten Gründen ferngeblieben bin.


----------

